# tor configuration. [SOLVED]

## bawig1

Hi everyone,

I'm having some problems getting tor working. I've been following the the instructions on the wiki http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Tor but there is no information I have found for configuring

which interface tor uses when it starts. When I start tor it tried to start eth0 and dhcpcd. I'm using wireless so the device I am using is wlan0. here is the output when I try and start tor;

```

tux ~ # /etc/init.d/tor start

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd[4296]: version 5.2.12 starting

dhcpcd[4296]: eth0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[4296]: timed out

dhcpcd[4296]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd[4296]: timed out                                                                                                                                               [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start tor as net.eth0 would not start

```

How do I make it use wlan0 which is already configured. Do I need to edit a specific file?Last edited by bawig1 on Thu May 10, 2012 6:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## massimo

Setting the following in /etc/rc.conf should help, although you should check the documentation on the effect of this setting.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rc_strict_depend="NO"
> 
> 

 

----------

## bawig1

Hi massimo!

Thankyou for the help. It works now.   :Very Happy: 

----------

